# DIY Gel Coat Spider Cracks



## FSUDrew99 (Feb 3, 2015)

Being that my boat is 10 years old she has a few fine gel coat cracks here and there. I know I can buy a paste style gel coat, route out the cracks and then fill and sand down as I have done it before, but I feel like there has to be a way to maybe scape out the crack real fine and just apply a self leveling thinned out paste or thickened white matching paint that is flexible enough to fill the small void and then buff out easy with minimal sanding.

I just find it a pain in the ass to grind out such small hairline cracks in the cap, gunnels, splash well or where ever to just apply a thick paste and then sand it down and trying to not sand into the original bordering gel coat making it thinner and possibly burning down some spots....

Any suggestions or tips??


----------



## State fish rob (Jan 25, 2017)

I use a single edge razorblade to remove excess while its pliable. Minimal sanding. Usually just acetone after its dry. I have used products made just for spider cracks ,seem to just seal ,they don't disappear. Probably just keeps them from getting bigger . Good fishing


----------



## FSUDrew99 (Feb 3, 2015)

Yea that's why I'm leaning towards a more covered up application. Something like a thickened paint/thinned out gel coat so that it will fill the voids after scrapped out and then blend in with the surrounding areas and not be able to see the lines from the od spider cracks.


----------



## redfish504 (Feb 5, 2017)

I'm also interested in ideas for this. My B2 has a couple fine cracks. I ordered this the other day http://magicezy.com/hairline-fix/ and will try it when it arrives. Anyone have any experience with it? If I ever wet sand the entire hull, maybe I'll do the more involved process Drew described. For now, I just want something functional that looks good, and doesn't cut into fishing time too much.


----------



## FSUDrew99 (Feb 3, 2015)

redfish504 said:


> I'm also interested in ideas for this. My B2 has a couple fine cracks. I ordered this the other day http://magicezy.com/hairline-fix/ and will try it when it arrives. Anyone have any experience with it? If I ever wet sand the entire hull, maybe I'll do the more involved process Drew described. For now, I just want something functional that looks good, and doesn't cut into fishing time too much.



I was looking at the. Since it is runny and low viscosity it could fill the small hair line cracks nicely. Hopefully the color matches close. Just seems to not be a good idea on a vertical repair as it will run. 

Which color did you order and post some before and after pics. I'm curious. 

Have a buddy in town with the same white gelcoat he ordered from the company that used to make the BT older hull gelcoat. He blended a little yellow to it to match the fading and discolorization over the years so worst case I'll just go that route and spread it on all over, lay wax paper over it smooth it out and feather the edges and then wet sand and polish.


----------



## redfish504 (Feb 5, 2017)

I ordered the snow white, which seemed to be the closest to my B2. I think color matching will be the tough part, but figured it was worth trying. If I'm not happy with how it looks, I'll do the traditional repair. I'll post some before/after pictures when I try it.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

FSUDrew99 said:


> Being that my boat is 10 years old she has a few fine gel coat cracks here and there. I know I can buy a paste style gel coat, route out the cracks and then fill and sand down as I have done it before, but I feel like there has to be a way to maybe scape out the crack real fine and just apply a self leveling thinned out paste or thickened white matching paint that is flexible enough to fill the small void and then buff out easy with minimal sanding.
> 
> I just find it a pain in the ass to grind out such small hairline cracks in the cap, gunnels, splash well or where ever to just apply a thick paste and then sand it down and trying to not sand into the original bordering gel coat making it thinner and possibly burning down some spots....
> 
> Any suggestions or tips??


If you figure this out - you will be a millionaire.


----------



## redfish504 (Feb 5, 2017)

Finally got around to trying the MagicEzy. It was easy to apply and looks pretty good. The color isn't an exact match, but is close enough that it's not real noticeable. Might do another application, depending on how it looks later. Here are before and after pictures. Curious to see how it holds up.


----------



## fishicaltherapist (Mar 9, 2013)

Nice job Redfish.


----------



## redfish504 (Feb 5, 2017)

Thanks!


----------



## Battfisher (Jan 18, 2016)

I have some scratches in the hull of my new-to-me 2016 SM 1656. A couple are through the gel coat - do you think the MagicEzy would work in this case? Might take 4 or 5 coats, but maybe the surface tension of a thin coat would keep it in the scratch until it cures?


----------



## billeh (Mar 21, 2017)

redfish504 said:


> Finally got around to trying the MagicEzy. It was easy to apply and looks pretty good. The color isn't an exact match, but is close enough that it's not real noticeable. Might do another application, depending on how it looks later. Here are before and after pictures. Curious to see how it holds up.
> View attachment 10186
> 
> 
> View attachment 10189


You just convinced me to give that stuff a shot; even better that it's on Amazon and eligible for free 1 day delivery. Been staring at these ugly spider cracks for too long.


----------



## redfish504 (Feb 5, 2017)

Battfisher said:


> I have some scratches in the hull of my new-to-me 2016 SM 1656. A couple are through the gel coat - do you think the MagicEzy would work in this case? Might take 4 or 5 coats, but maybe the surface tension of a thin coat would keep it in the scratch until it cures?


I think it would. I think just being patient and doing several coats, getting each leveled/smoothed well would work for deeper scratches.


----------



## redfish504 (Feb 5, 2017)

billeh said:


> You just convinced me to give that stuff a shot; even better that it's on Amazon and eligible for free 1 day delivery. Been staring at these ugly spider cracks for too long.


I'm happy with how it turned out on mine. Good luck!


----------



## FSUDrew99 (Feb 3, 2015)

billeh said:


> You just convinced me to give that stuff a shot; even better that it's on Amazon and eligible for free 1 day delivery. Been staring at these ugly spider cracks for too long.


Same here! Ordering some today!


----------

